# how do i add a villager to my profile under my friends list?



## Sherbet (Jan 7, 2020)

so i started playing pocket camp again recently and i noticed that a few people under my friends list had a villager in the corner of their profile. i was wondering if anyone knows how to add a villager to my profile in the place that i circled in this image, tysm!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 7, 2020)

it's a part of the new monthly plans they came out with, you get to have a villager helper.

- - - Post Merge - - -

when you open the map, you'll see a envelope in the bottom corner, tap that for more info.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 7, 2020)

Ably.Saucey said:


> it's a part of the new monthly plans they came out with, you get to have a villager helper.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> when you open the map, you'll see a envelope in the bottom corner, tap that for more info.



ohh okay that explains it, thanks!


----------

